# rapido 7099f mystery wire



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi 

Have recently bought a rapido 7099f 06 motorhome. I have found a wire coiled up in the rear bathroom inside the vanity unit. I think it might be for a camera but not sure. If anyone can shed some light please let me know.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you tell us what type of wire it is.if we don't know on here then suggest you contact Rapido at Wokingham

cabby


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

Tim
What colour is it?


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Hi Tim,

Yes, for the last couple of years Rapido have been pre-wiring for a camera.

Ours has the bathroom at the rear and the cable was coiled behind the mirror on the back wall.

If your cable is anywhere near the back wall then that's what it will be.

Tony


----------

